# Reunited with owners-Any connections to Pit Bull Rescues in Illinois?



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well done Jen, that was a very brave thing to do.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*Any connections to Pit Bull Rescues in Illinois?*

I'm personally scared of pitt bulls because Duke was attacked by one once when he was 6 months old...But they were friendly and hungry and I couldn't stand to see one of them hit by a car. I think the one was sick - she had bad diarrhea. I was actually on my way to PetSmart to get some dog food, but never made it. By the time we had the dogs in the police cars, they were closed.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I applaud you for what you did. I've done that many times myself, sometimes with hubby in tow. Just can't bear to know the dogs are running loose and may get harmed or even worse. Hope their owners come forward.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The owners were reunited with their pups last night! I feel so happy


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

jennretz said:


> The owners were reunited with their pups last night! I feel so happy


That is awesome news.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Be very careful when catching dogs. We had a local woman get bitten pretty badly trying to catch a loose husky mix. It didn't want to be caught and was scared and went after her. She never did catch it. But she has the scars to show for it unfortunately. Don't get hit by cars yourself either. I've seen cars driving all kinds of crazy trying to help or avoid hitting a loose dog. We kind of lose our minds sometimes. Be careful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Be very careful when catching dogs. We had a local woman get bitten pretty badly trying to catch a loose husky mix. It didn't want to be caught and was scared and went after her. She never did catch it. But she has the scars to show for it unfortunately. Don't get hit by cars yourself either. I've seen cars driving all kinds of crazy trying to help or avoid hitting a loose dog. We kind of lose our minds sometimes. Be careful!


I certainly understand what you are saying and at no time did I run out or chase the dogs myself. I pulled my car off to the side of the road (into the park driveway). I watched their body language before even getting out of my car. They were friendly and did not have any stiff posturing or growling.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Never mind, I see the owner's were located and the pups reunited, great news!

Thanks for your help Jenn!


----------

